# BBC broadcasts



## efb66 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello everyone

Are there anyone who have seen the thread here with the different broadcasts?

The thread is called: "Opera in English radio broadcasts in the public domain".

There is a recording of the opera "The Olympians":

See below:

The British Broadcasting Corporation presents:

Music from 'The Olympians'

An opera by Arthur Bliss
with libretto by J. B. Priestley

A program of excerpts from the opera (with an introduction by Mr. Priestley) that was broadcast on
BBC Overseas Service on Wednesday, December 28, 1949 (as per the November 24, 1949 issue of London Calling).

Covent Garden Opera Company
Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London

Production premiere: 29 September 1949
Producer: Peter Brook

Cast (on this broadcast)

The Curé, An elderly priest: Murray Dickie
Madame Bardeau, Landlady of the "Golden Duck": Edith Coates
Jean, A porter at the "Golden Duck": Ronald Lewis
Joseph Lavatte, A rich bourgeois: Howell Glynne
Hector de Florac, A young poet: Rudolf Schock
Madeleine, Lavatte's daughter: Adele Leigh
Alfred, A night watchman in Lavatte's house: Rhydderch Davies

THE OLYMPIANS (a troupe of strolling players):

Mercury: Robert Helpmann
Venus: Moira Fraser
Bacchus: Thorsteinn Hannessonn
Mars: David Franklin
Diana: Margherita Grandi
Jupiter: Kenneth Schon

The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
(Chorus Master, Douglas Robinson)
The Covent Garden Orchestra
(Leader, Joseph Shadwick)
Conductor: Karl Rankl

Narration by Henry Reed, spoken by Robert Harris

The music from 'The Olympians' was performed in the Royal Opera House at Covent Garden, and the program was produced
in the London studios of the BBC.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also included is this conversation with Priestley that aired during the interval of BBC Radio 3's broadcast of the opera's revival in 1972.

A Playwright as Librettist
BBC Radio 3, 21 February 1972 20.40

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/3e5b7ed3...710e4d82eb6978

J. B. Priestley recalls to Gareth Lloyd Evans how the collaboration with Sir Arthur Bliss came about, and the difficulties surrounding
the first production of The Olympians at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, in September 1949.

DOWNLOAD LINK:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/n3j4n7...erpts.rar/file

Are there anyone here who have this recording?

I cannot play the RAR-file and I am searching if the recording is with Rudolf Schock.


----------

